# Sensor de densidade do ar



## kunami (11 Mai 2009 às 10:55)

Olá 

Antes de mais gostava de vos saudar pelo forum que têm e pelas fantásticas estações de meteorologia que dispõem, confesso que não fazia ideia que era possível ter em casa estações tão potentes e fiáveis, deixou-me com bastante curiosidade.

O meu nome é João e estou a terminar o curso de engenharia electrónica. A tese de mestrado que estou a fazer prende-se com a analise da densidade do ar para avaliar o coeficiente de atrito de um veiculo motorizado. Para saber a densidade do ar disponho de três sensores, pressão, humidade e temperatura.

Acontece que tem sido algo difícil encontrar forma de chegar à densidade do ar, pois as formulas que se costuma usar nos livros de escola são para gases sem humidade, o que não se verifica na realidade.

Encontrei este site http://wahiduddin.net/calc/density_altitude.htm que explica como calcular a densidade do ar, mas este não tem nenhum exemplo em concreto para que possa testar as equações que apresenta. 

O que pedia é que, se fosse possível, facultarem-me um exemplo de um ponto real (uma cidade qualquer por exemplo) com valores de densidade, temperatura, humidade ou ponto de orvalho, e pressão , para que possa verificar a veracidade das equações.

Por exemplo este site http://www.meteomoita.com/ de um dos membros, que acho espectacular, mas que não encontro dados sobre densidade.

Desde já muito obrigado.

Cumprimentos


----------



## rozzo (11 Mai 2009 às 11:13)

Espreita este exemplo concreto em que os dados de entrada são temperatura, humidade relativa e pressão, a ver se te ajuda..

http://www.newton.dep.anl.gov/askasci/wea00/wea00270.htm


----------



## HotSpot (11 Mai 2009 às 15:01)

kunami disse:


> Por exemplo este site http://www.meteomoita.com/ de um dos membros, que acho espectacular, mas que não encontro dados sobre densidade.
> 
> Desde já muito obrigado.
> Cumprimentos



Podes ir a http://www.meteomoita.com/detalhe.php que já tens lá o valor da densidade do ar, mesmo por cima do gráfico do vento.


----------



## kunami (11 Mai 2009 às 18:05)

rozzo disse:


> Espreita este exemplo concreto em que os dados de entrada são temperatura, humidade relativa e pressão, a ver se te ajuda..
> 
> http://www.newton.dep.anl.gov/askasci/wea00/wea00270.htm



Muito obrigado pelo site

Acabei de comparar os meus valores com os do site e são muito parecidos:
T=26º, P=990 mb, RH=40%, Td=11.35º , densidade=1.1514kg/m^3, estes são os dados do site;
Com as minhas equações tenho: densidade= 1,147 kg/m^3




HotSpot disse:


> Podes ir a http://www.meteomoita.com/detalhe.php que já tens lá o valor da densidade do ar, mesmo por cima do gráfico do vento.



Pois é tem toda a razão, já lá está e bem visível!
Mais uma vez comparei os meus valores com os do seu site:
T=18.8º, P=1011.3 mb, RH=71%, Td=13.5º , densidade=1.2kg/m^3, estes são os dados do site;
Com as "minhas" equações tenho: densidade= 1,1997 kg/m^3

Sinceramente agora estou mais descansado com a fontes destas equações, pois como se trata de um site é difícil de fazer querer ao professor que me acompanha na tese, que o site é fiável. Ora assim leva com um exemplo de um ponto real e está tudo resolvido.

Já agora se me permite, os dados da densidade são medidos por algum sensor, ou são feitos por software? Mais uma vez parabéns pelo site e pela tecnologia da estação.

Muito obrigado
Cumprimentos


----------



## HotSpot (11 Mai 2009 às 18:26)

O resultado é calculado por software. Uma formula que é aplicada sobre os valores recolhidos no momento.


----------

